# New Embroider



## Cmmaples (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello Everyone.. I am a Screen Printer thats is getting alot of inquiries about embroidery.. I would like to purchase one, but dobnt think I am initially gonna have the need for and 4 head or 12 needle or anything like that.. Like I said I am a newbie. Its all greek to me. I have searched locally and found a Janome 350 e that I am considering.. What are your thoughts??? Thank you in advance! 


Cory


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

Buy a 6-needle brother/ babylock. The janome is fun for a hobby, not to make money with. With the 6-needle you can learn the process and build up from there.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The suggestion for a 6 needle brother or babylock (they are the same) is a good suggestion..do some more research. I would steer clear of the one you are looking at

be prepared for a pretty good sized learning curve..and don't try to do your own digitizing for some time. It is a totally different breed of cat...best to out source and save headaches. a digitizing program will run from $400 or so to couple thousand. There are some freebees and they are worth just about what you pay


----------



## Cmmaples (Nov 9, 2010)

Well I went went the Janome 10000, any thoughts on it? I really dont see myself doing any HUGE runs lke I am doing in Screen Printing for sometime..


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I started, 15 yrs ago with a Janome. I was one of the first emboridery/sewing machine, high end models. I started my business and realized that you can't make money with a single needle. That lead me to my Tajima 12 needle, which I still have. 
Home embroidery is different from commercial work. I've always thought of home emboridery as being fun & a hobby. Commercial embroidery is work but for me it is fun work and I wouldn't be happy doing anything else.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Do NOT go for a single needle machine! You would need to rethread on EVERY colour change; you have to watch the damn things in case the thread breaks (or snarls up), and it carries on sewing; a lot of them don't stop when the bobbin runs out; they are MUCH slower than the commercial machines; if you ever decide to do caps, it is almost impossible on the single needle machine - you need another (expensive) gadget, and lots of patience. Don't believe all a sales rep tells you!

If you already HAVE a home machine then you can grow from there. That's the way I started, but if you are ALREADY selling shirts don't take a backward step.

Just my opinion - it's your choice,and your money.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Cmmaples said:


> Well I went went the Janome 10000, any thoughts on it? I really dont see myself doing any HUGE runs lke I am doing in Screen Printing for sometime..


The Janome 10000 is a decent machine, but I think you will find very quickly that it isn't what you need for an embroidery business. Not because it is a Janome but because it is a single needle machine. Good luck but start saving your money for that commercial machine you will need to buy sooner rather than later.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If all you are going to do is simple 1 color names, that machine should do 'OK' for a while. Once you need to do multiple color or larger designs, a 6 needle or larger machine will be needed.


----------



## jtrainor56 (Sep 24, 2006)

If you are serious and have the money you need to go for a multiple head, 12-15 needle machine. You are not going to make money with a single head machine, too labor intensive. If you are not sure you will have enough work, contract out to a company like Atlas Embroidery & Screen Printing in Florida. _www.[B]atlasembroider[/B]y.com. _


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Well Cory...I think you have your answer...one needle machine is not for making money...and anything you learn to operate it will not serve you well when you step up to a machine capable of a semi-commercial operation...If you are going to do multi color...you will...as stated above...have to change thread every time...a pain in the posterior.


----------



## JerriAnn (Dec 14, 2010)

I went with a one needle machine for six weeks. I spent alot of money and it was a waste to do it. 
If you are serious about getting into the embroidery business do your homework. Visit stores or other businesses the size you wish to be. Get their thoughts and advice what direction to go. I visited businesses in other states. Locals don't want to talk to you because you will be their competition. 
Then visit the machine companies. I went to Cleveland and visited Barudan machines. They have a 
great support program. Take the classes . I had them here for two days. Then you also have to buy a program to run the machines. That is another giant expense. And more classes . Yes, you will be able to digitize but save that for a couple years later. Just hire out the digitizing. It is so cheap any more . Saves you time and it is done right. I recommend a new machine to get the training the first time. After you have master the embroidery machine buy a second one used. But take the classes because it is so important to learn the right way in the first place. And the 
maintenance is a must too. I never did learn how to do the maintenance because I have Barudans which hardly ever brake down. 
Good luck.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Just another thought...

If you really want to start cheap with a single needle machine, check with your local shop... the shop I bought my machines from had a 1 year upgrade policy. If you bought a machine and decided to upgrade within the first year, they would credit the entire purchase price towards a bigger machine... We bought a single machine as a second machine for a couple of months, then traded it in for another PR600.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

He can live with his mistake, I don't know why he bothered to ask on this forum everybody told him not to and he did it anyway. Now he can live with the nightmare of a home machine, wait until he has to change the thread at every color change and grows old waiting for design to finish.


----------



## Ironjet (May 28, 2009)

I was in the same situation I was a screen printer had some people wanting embroidery so I bought a $2000 Janome which was a total waste!!!! Bought two Amaya melcos and ran the crap out of them for two years awesome machines easy to repair and still use them. We bought a 4 head tajima last Jan and it is amazing! Save up and buy a bigger machine the work will come quickly!


----------



## pjoslin (Jul 16, 2010)

I agree with ironjet I bought a Janome 11000 within a year the machine was completely worn out I am not running Melco Amaya xt and love it and you can add new heads as needed. I bought mine used and paid less than what I paid for the Janome New.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

Do your research , some of the machines mention here are designed for the HOBBIEST , the not designed for the professional embroidery shop. 

Brother makes (2) semi pro machines 
1) 10 needle Entrepreneur® Pro PR-1000 2) 6 needle Entrepreneur® PR-650

Baby lock has a very similar machine
1) Enterprise Model number: BNT10 10 needle 

Janome 
1) BM4 4 needle machine

These machines are great to start with but and fairly inexpesive compared to commercial machines but there are differences, industrial machines are meant to be used heavily and the duty cycle will out perform these machine hand down.. 

Things to consider when purchasing a machine is duty cycle, needles , compatibilty and quality , goto your local dealers and get them to sew out the same design on the following machines, Tajima TEJT c1501 , a Borhter Pro PR-1000 , Janome BM4 and compare the results , also look at warrany and dealers, When I purchased my embroidery machine I tested all these out and choose to get an industrial machine, yes it cost more but I have run some jobs that I used the machine 16 hours a day seven days a week , like i had 700 shirts to do for a company and ran it off on my brother BAS415 which i bought used for less than what the PR600 was selling for and the quality is better on my brother industrial machine.. 




* 
*


----------



## tshrtman2000 (Aug 25, 2011)

i agree with everyone as well. got suckerd into buying a pfaff single needle for $4000 and realized it did not work quit as well as it was being demonstrated. gave it to my mom. start with a single head 10-12 needle. you can find some good used ones. we got 2 single head toyota 860 machines with 10 needles at the same time. it was great because if one of the machines broke down i could look at the other one and fix the broke down one. we just bought a used 4 head swf used and have 2 single heads. if you offer embrodiery in house the business will come.
jazz


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

tshrtman2000 said:


> i agree with everyone as well. got suckerd into buying a pfaff single needle for $4000 and realized it did not work quit as well as it was being demonstrated. gave it to my mom. start with a single head 10-12 needle. you can find some good used ones. we got 2 single head toyota 860 machines with 10 needles at the same time. it was great because if one of the machines broke down i could look at the other one and fix the broke down one. we just bought a used 4 head swf used and have 2 single heads. if you offer embrodiery in house the business will come.
> jazz


The Toyota 860 doesn't appear to be a reliable machine. As I read your post you have one that works while the other is being repaired. My 1997 Tajima never broke down. Only time it was out of service is when it was due for it's regular maintenance.


----------



## tshrtman2000 (Aug 25, 2011)

the 860s have been very reliable for me. i meant if one machine had a problem, did not have to call a tech in. i could just look at the other machine and figure it out. had them going strong for 12 years with minor problems. the only problme with them is if they do break down, difficult to find parts.


----------

